# Router table fence dust port



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm lying in bed with the flue ( or something) thinking about my next shop tool build, a stand alone routertable. Clicking around the net, I'm seeing most of the Diy fences and all the " store bought" fences have those smallish (2"?) dust ports. I've been thinking mine would be a 4" port including an enclosed router with another 4" port below. From an engineering and personal experience perspective, is there something wrong with this? I'm wondering if two 4" ports are better than one 4" below and a smaller one at the fence.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

newwoodbutcher,

I find that a single table side 4"dust port leaves a lot of cast off shavings under the table. I found that a 4" dust port to collect shaving from the router bit at table side and one 4" dust port to collect shaving cast below the table work well. My table is enclosed, which may help with under the table dust collection. Performance of this type of dual dust port set up is dependent, I suspect, on the power of the dust collector. An added note is that if the router fence is adjustable to minimize exposure of the router bit, air flow from the top side dust port can be restricted depending on the positioning of the fence; perhaps making a 4" table side dust port act is if it were a smaller dust port.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I put a 2 inch on my fence, it was my first table. When I redo it, It will most assuredly have 4 inch top and bottom. I built this one the best I could doing research. As I use it I take notes on what improvements to make as this is my first table. The set up JBrow uses was the first thing that made the list. Hope that helps.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

That makes sense, thank you both.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I rigged up a 4" system to my table using a "T" fitting. I built a router table cabinet with a vented door. I experimented until I found the perfect setup for me. Even the fence port captures about 99% of the dust and chips. Below the table it gets everything! Very very happy with this setup. I apologize for the last two sideways pics.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Chuck, nice set up. Any issues with the tee clogging or reducing flow?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Hey Chuck, nice set up. Any issues with the tee clogging or reducing flow?
> 
> - newwoodbutcher


No problems. No way this will ever clog. I do have a pretty short run though. The flow is crazy good! As I mentioned, I experimented with 4 other vented doors until I decided on this one. I did have to cover some of the vents to get the right flow.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Once again , great job chuck.


----------

